# Tag at National



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Tag was 3rd place Veteran (9 and over) at this years GSDCA National. He was handled by 10 year old Maria who is the daughter of a friend of mine. Tag also got good scores in Rally Ex B and Adv B to get his 1st leg of his RAE3. Not bad for a 9 year old!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! That is so cool!! She has accomplished more than I ever will


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm so late to this but I want to tell you Daphne that he is so beautiful.







And congrats.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks. I think so too!


----------

